
Notreadable – a simple readability app I built - 2rF7OoC47
http://www.notreadable.com
======
2rF7OoC47
Hi all,

Notreadable is an app for assessing the readability of text (e.g. grade level,
syllable count, difficult words, and more).

I built it after growing frustrated with other offerings (e.g. readable.com),
which often require an email sign up, subscription, and/or are covered in
advertisements.

Cheers

